# Kinda a sad time :(



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 11, 2011)

My lil tundra is growing up  tr green is almost gone. And the yellow underfur neck and belly is gone. All white. Kinda can't wait for the green to fully turn to white, but the green head is so cute lol. He is smaller than his siblings I think, I think he's 15 inches. He slowed eating for ahwile but picked back up a few days ago. He's nutty though. I put my hand in the cage and he comes running to me and then licks my hand and will sometimes crawl right up my arm onto my shoulder but he HATES being grasped/picked up. Lol. I was hand feeding him shrimp the other day, the lil spoiled brat didn't want shrimp,noo he wanted ME lol. Even as a baby these things hurt... He licked the shrimp..then climbed onto my hand and bit my finger and started shaking his head. It was cute...but it's gonnahurt if he keeps doing this as he grows so I gotta stop it lol. I'll get some pics up later for you guys . When he wants to eat though he never stops. I have only fed hi rodents once(I have to sneak them in with my dad cuz my mom refuses to let me feed rodents) so I bought a 3 pack of pinkies and 1 hopper. Hopper for my 30" red, 2 pinkies for my monitor and 1 pinkie for baby tundra... It was the monitors first day and he didnt eat so I offereed all the pinkies to the extreme...he ate 3 pinkies in under a minute... I was amazed. Also I have a q... When I got my red he has a little bend in his tail that I can't see but when u grasp the tail and run ur fingers down it u can feel a little bend in it. Just recently tundra also has this. What is it?


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 11, 2011)

My red has the same in the tip. Lol yeah they eat a lot mine ate 6 pinkies D: and that's cute about the fingers thing xD


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 11, 2011)

Is the bend thing at least somewhat normal? Lol. My red isn't aggressive but he freaks out when he is too high up like in my arms lol. He's fat. Was 27 inches when I got him a month ago and I was told he was 2 years(I don't believe it because he said that he didn't hibernate) but he is over 30 now and has easily doubled in weight. Got him at an expo.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok for starters.....I reccommend that you don't hand feed. 

Also, tegus have been known to attack hands because they associate them with food. Albeit anecdotal evidence.

Too, you should be washing your hands immediately after handling food so that your hands don't smell like the "prey" he is consuming. In my observation, my tegus don't have the best of sight up close, so that moving finger/hand etc may trigger a predator drive, in addition to the smell factor.

As far as the bend in the tail, my Gator has it too. Baby does as well. I'm thinking either it's something that happens when being hatched, or some sort of deficiency. Both of mine came to me that way, Gator as a hatchling and Baby as an approximate 3 year old.


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 16, 2011)

my 2011 extreme has the bend also. seems to be a trend...


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine doesnt, kinda weird cause now i feel like i got the awkward baby


----------



## fisheric (Aug 17, 2011)

mine 2011 also has a bend


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol kellen the "awkward" one . I love how white mine has gotten. Especially since I requested high white . Still a little olive color on the back. The bend is only noticeable from certain angles same with my red. Not rele a bend but more of a bump? Idk lol


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah but I'm excited about the green leaving I love the white and black beetlejuice look lol


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 18, 2011)

I like the whit and black too. The green was just adorable though haha. The white is now going down the sides of the neck. I hope he doesn't go down this winter because I think he's smaller than the others right now I'll measure him later. His temperment just kinda rele changed this week. He went from biting and charging and Spazzing out to still a lil swirmy but he doesn't bite or charge now. I open the doors and he comes running and jumps up onto the 6 or so inch tall piece of glass that is solid below the hinged doors and sits there till I either offer food or put my hand out for him to crawl out onto.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah mines temperment has changed to, at first I could pick her up no probs I felt I got lucky until she escaped and found her 4 days later for a while after I couldn't even approach the tank without her booking it back into her hide, yesterday was the first day in a while I was able to pick her up, which took a few attempts and let her roam, I don't think she is afraid of me cause she will climb under and over me when I ignore her I think she is just a spaz, and has ADD cause she is way way too hyper lool


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 18, 2011)

She's a baby tegu lol she will outgrow it. My red the so called "2 year old". 27 incher I got I'n July is now almost double the weight he was last month and is at least 6 Inches longer and alot less skittish. I think I have proved that he isn't actually 2 years old lol.


----------

